# Cherry Active



## Fermat (Jul 6, 2010)

Has anyone tried Cherry Active it apparently acts as a very powerful antioxidant and aids in recovery. Has anyone tried it and if so has their fitness and sharpness in the ring/cage actually improved from it?


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I use and i like it and feel it working! But can take a bit of getting used to as it can be a bit sour!!


----------



## samurai69 (May 27, 2008)

saw it at a show, we are probably going to stock it

the bumph that went with it sounded good, tasted ok, not used it alon=g side training yet


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes ive been using it off and on for about 6 months now, makes a big difference to my recovery times

Cherryactive


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

Can anybody give a me a heads up how much water to dilute the cherry active with it says on the label as i had to transfer it to a different container and the wwebsite jus say "recommended 250-500ml water with each serving".

Also does adding more water take away some of its goodness??


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont use cherry active but would apply the principle of 'diluting' to other suppliments. Something like Maximuscle protein drink contains about 24g protein per serving which is supposed to be taken with 200ml water, take it with 250ml water and you will still be getting 24g protein so long as youre still using a regulation measure.

What 'diluting' may do however is effect the rate at which the 'goodness' is absorbed and assimilated once it enters the stomach. This could mean a lesser impact for suppliments that are designed to give you an immediate boost to performance or recovery etc but probably isnt an issue for suppliments that are designed to provide benefits over a period of time.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

I have used it as a drink to help me nod off - so I get a better sleep, hence improving recovery.

I felt it did help me have a better sleep and theirfore had a carryover to better recovery.

I just wacked it in half a pint of water...this will not effect the formula - as your body is full of water and acids - so if it was effected by this it would never be enough to survive your system but as i say your body carries the nutrients round your system anyway.


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Our whole fight team use it and an increasing number of our students, all we get is positive feedback.

I find it helps keep the inflamation down in some of my joints personally and most of the lads say it helps then get a better nights kip after training.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

We just got this in stock also, Ive tried it myself but I cant really give feedback as I aint been the gym for ages so bound to be sore. Will give it a try to help nod off tho!

Chris


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Think Im gonna give this a whirl and see how I get on, seems quite popular in the UK with a lot of UK fighters endorsing it. Holland and Barret might still have a buy one get one half price deal still on. Knew I should have bought some on R+R :tuf


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

mmm 22 quid a bottle...might try it see how it goes


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't forget to put in ukmma5 for the discount:-

http://www.factorysupplements.co.uk/cherry-active-juice-5-p.asp


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Still strong money, is it really that good?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes it will make you feel a higher sense of bodaciousness all day long!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

It got me sexyfied.

(sorry been watching Peter Griffin/Family Guy and needed to use that word in a post before I exploded).

I have not used it as always fritter my Â£20 odd on something else but alot of fighters have been on it for a while now and keep coming back for more - seems very good at stopping you getting run down and keeping away injuries - I reckon it's because it has a reputation to knock you out and nothing works better than a deep 8 hours sleep (well maybe drugs).


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like I need to get my hands on this lovely nectar!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: red nectar - whatever next?.


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Sexyfied? hahaha!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Might have to give it a go on payday, I've got terrible insomnia right now so if it knocks you out then all good!


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

Just having a cherry active right now, If i wake up and im not sexyfied ill be major diapointed.


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Just having a cherry active right now, If i wake up and im not sexyfied ill be major diapointed.


SEXYFIED my new word ha ha


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

kev3383 said:


> SEXYFIED my new word ha ha


Thank SI for this! Im pinning this on him. It hard for me to get anymore sexfied than I am ill admit it but im hoping for improvements. I forsee Damp quims all over Liverpool 2moz!


----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

chris griffiths said:


> thank si for this! Im pinning this on him. It hard for me to get anymore sexfied than i am ill admit it but im hoping for improvements. I forsee damp quims all over liverpool 2moz!


damp quims>>>>lol


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

SanshouMatt said:


> Might have to give it a go on payday, I've got terrible insomnia right now so if it knocks you out then all good!


So its not just me who's struggling to sleep!

Is this only after training Matt?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Chris Griffiths said:


> Thank SI for this! Im pinning this on him. It hard for me to get anymore sexfied than I am ill admit it but im hoping for improvements. I forsee Damp quims all over Liverpool 2moz!


Love that word - Repped for Quim power


----------



## LHagman (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah does help with both sleep and preventing delayed muscle aches.


----------

